

EdX to offer learners option of taking proctored final exam - aseembehl
https://www.edx.org/press/edX-announces-proctored-exam-testing

======
jasonjei
I think this would be particularly useful if courses could be transferred to a
university transcript. It is surprising to me that there is no university
anywhere offering all undergraduate CS courses online--most have an in-person
requirement. A few do offer some undergraduate courses online, NC State for
example (Automata, Decidability, Grammars).

------
evoxed
They say "one course", I assume that this will be 6.002x? I also noticed the
VUE site has Udacity listed as well with the option to test for CS101.

~~~
aseembehl
Yes, looks like they are going to start with their pilot course. I am
specially excited about this as this is a step towards separation of learning
and credentialing.

------
endymi0n
Great idea, but I'm already waiting for Google AdX Brand Protection Team to
knock and sue the crap out of them... =P

